# Eddie Sachs Memorial Slot Car Day - June 6, 2020



## dreese (Mar 12, 2005)

Once again we will celebrate the memory of the "Clown Prince of Auto Racing" with the annual Eddie Sachs Slot Car Day. Once again admission to the museum on this day will include admission to all the slot car events, including the vendors in the Long Haul. An HO drag strip will be available for children of all ages to try their hands at racing, and ECHORR will again be racing on our Bianchi track in the museum. But the highlight is the museum itself, with the ever changing exhibits of on the road transportation. Vendors can register and will be able to sell their slot car items and table rental includes museum entry for the vendor and an assistant. The Vendor registration is available at http://www.reesed.com/AOW/2020Vendor.pdf. Mark your calendar today, and join us at America On Wheels Museum, in Allentown, PA.


----------



## dreese (Mar 12, 2005)

A reminder that this is now just about 3 months away. We are hearing from several new vendors, and the number of tables available are limited by space. Please put this date on your calendar!!!


----------



## dreese (Mar 12, 2005)

We are still planning that things will be closer to normal by June, and this event will happen as planned. We have been hearing from vendors, including some coming for the first time, and with space limited in the main hall, the prime spaces will be assigned by the time received at the museum. You can download the registration form at http://www.reesed.com/AOW/2020Vendor.pdf and mail it to the museum. We are looking forward to another fun day.


----------

